# 2" floor sinks?



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

I am doing a job with floor sinks for soda machines, I am using 12x12 with 2" no hub drains....... 

I knew when I was ordering them they were not used often, usually 12x12x3"no hub floor sinks like the ones I am using on the 3 compartment sinks. But for the soda machine I will be putting in12x12x 2"no hub units.... the question is... 
Is a floor sink a floor drain, if so then I should have all these at 3"no hub, but I am thinking there is a difference, such as in a shower pan 2" is acceptable and I believe I am making a correct assumption that once a threshold becomes into play it is no longer a floor drain and is now a vessel. Hence the term floor sink and with that would 2" be acceptable...?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Short answer, yes. 2" floor sinks are common here. Outlet size depends on what is discharging into the floor sink.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

A floor sink is a not a floor drain at least under any code I've studied, check with your local AHJ they might want a primer to that floor sink.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

The flooring is sloped for a floor drain, a floor sink is exactly what it says, a sink. Big difference between the 2. A trap primer would not be required because a " sink" would receive a regular discharge of water into the "sink" . As far a sizing it all depends on what amount is getting discharged. If it's for soda and ice ,2" should be fine.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> The flooring is sloped for a floor drain, a floor sink is exactly what it says, a sink. Big difference between the 2. A trap primer would not be required because a " sink" would receive a regular discharge of water into the "sink" . As far a sizing it all depends on what amount is getting discharged. If it's for soda and ice ,2" should be fine.


Some cities require a trap primer for floor sinks in TX, maybe not in MA but definitely here.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

justme said:


> Some cities require a trap primer for floor sinks in TX, maybe not in MA but definitely here.



No offense but I think your inspectors are confused on the difference between the two.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

2" for a floor sink should be fine depending what you're dumping into it. Floor sink and floor drain are two different things. Just like how a floor drain and a shower drain are different.



plumbdrum said:


> The flooring is sloped for a floor drain, a floor sink is exactly what it says, a sink. Big difference between the 2. A trap primer would not be required because a " sink" would receive a regular discharge of water into the "sink" . As far a sizing it all depends on what amount is getting discharged. If it's for soda and ice ,2" should be fine.


I think you meant to say "the flooring SHOULD be sloped to a floor drain" because most of the time they run the pour flat and bury the floor drain with a ¼" of concrete, spin the cover up and pitch the floor away from the floor drain or they run the floor level until they get about 4" away from the floor drain and pitch it all in those 4".


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> No offense but I think your inspectors are confused on the difference between the two.


The confusion is in the code book , the IPC and how it has a lot of grey area left open to interpretation. So you get an inspector with a chip on his shoulder that hasn't laid any pipe since his wedding night 40 years ago who says that even though that floor sink is being fed by an ice machine what happens if they remove the ice machine, so then we get to add trap primers that will never be replaced . Gotta pick your battles .


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

You could drive a mac truck through this lovely tid bit , basically if the inspector believes the trap is subject to evaporation you get to put a primer on it. 


1002.4 Trap seals. Each fixture trap shall have a liquid seal
of not less than 2 inches (51 mm) and not more than 4 inches
( 1 02 mm), or deeper for special designs relating to accessible
fixtures. Where a trap seal is subject to loss by evaporation, a
trap seal primer valve shall be installed. Trap seal primer
valves shall connect to the trap at a point above the level of
the trap seal. A trap seal primer valve shall conform to ASSE
1018 or ASSE 1044


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

justme said:


> The confusion is in the code book , the IPC and how it has a lot of grey area left open to interpretation. So you get an inspector with a chip on his shoulder that hasn't laid any pipe since his wedding night 40 years ago who says that even though that floor sink is being fed by an ice machine what happens if they remove the ice machine, so then we get to add trap primers that will never be replaced . Gotta pick your battles .


What happens if the kids move out and the second bathroom stops getting used? Should we start putting trap primers on sinks, tubs and toilets? What about vacation homes? Trap primers on the whole house that will never go off because the water is off or even drained down? Sounds like the inspectors in your area need some common sense.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

bct p&h said:


> What happens if the kids move out and the second bathroom stops getting used? Should we start putting trap primers on sinks, tubs and toilets? What about vacation homes? Trap primers on the whole house that will never go off because the water is off or even drained down? Sounds like the inspectors in your area need some common sense.


Preaching to the choir sir. But if its just a small remodel its not worth arguing about with some of the ass hats around here.


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm in the process of putting in about 30 2" floor sinks in this remodel I'm doing right now. All of them trap primered even though they are catching an ice maker drain. that's what the owner wants , that's what they they gets. :thumbsup:


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I thought floor sinks had to be raised up a 1/2" so that they could not be used as floor drains. By doing so a floor sink then would not need a trap primer


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Michaelcookplum said:


> I thought floor sinks had to be raised up a 1/2" so that they could not be used as floor drains. By doing so a floor sink then would not need a trap primer


Just curious , why would raising them up a 1/2" make them not need a trap primer?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

justme said:


> Just curious , why would raising them up a 1/2" make them not need a trap primer?



My guess would be by it being solely a sink, not a floor drain, it would only be installed for a fixture to discharge into it. Leaving no question as to whether it could ever be considered a floor drain that would require a trap primer.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

Don't they use approved plans on your commercial work? Try following it.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Approved plans don't mean squat around here, there is still notes on the prints stating "subject to approval of field inspection".


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Michaelcookplum said:


> My guess would be by it being solely a sink, not a floor drain, it would only be installed for a fixture to discharge into it. Leaving no question as to whether it could ever be considered a floor drain that would require a trap primer.


 close but the reason they are raised is to keep trash like bugs and other things out. Most of the time the floor sinks are tucked under equipment and are hard to access. This is why when cleaning with a mop it would be less likely for trash or bugs to be pushed into the openings. The floor sink is classified as a receptor or a type of sink.


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

I always set mine flush with finished floor, as for bugs and debris, they have a strainer in the bottom. Yes it needs to be cleaned from time to time, and yes I charge for that.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Workhorseplmg said:


> I always set mine flush with finished floor, as for bugs and debris, they have a strainer in the bottom. Yes it needs to be cleaned from time to time, and yes I charge for that.


 I was just stating code. Setting them flush in a commercial kitchen will get you a fail from the health department.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

justme said:


> Approved plans don't mean squat around here, there is still notes on the prints stating "subject to approval of field inspection".


Then your plan reviewers apparently are not doing their job. I'm not really surprised.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Ghostmaker said:


> Then your plan reviewers apparently are not doing their job. I'm not really surprised.


lol I'm sure in Ohio the inspectors and plan review departments are perfect in 
LA LA Land , Ohio.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

wyrickmech said:


> I was just stating code. Setting them flush in a commercial kitchen will get you a fail from the health department.


not everywhere .


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> I was just stating code. Setting them flush in a commercial kitchen will get you a fail from the health department.


Not here


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Sounds like my code is like wyrick, although I don't know the exact reason why they have to be raised. Not saying wyrick isn't right, but I don't remember reading anything about bugs in such


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Sounds like my code is like wyrick, although I don't know the exact reason why they have to be raised. Not saying wyrick isn't right, but I don't remember reading anything about bugs in such


 it's not plumbing code. It's under department of health standards. I'm not sure where it wouldn't apply in the states.


----------



## PLUMBRITELA (Nov 22, 2015)

in my experience, the size of the fixture drain regulates the size of the pipe drain, although you can't undersize the drain, you can certainly oversize it, i have used 2 inch cast floor sinks all over the country in government installations, and have never run into a problem with a 2 inch line under slab serving one or several sinks.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

PLUMBRITELA said:


> in my experience, the size of the fixture drain regulates the size of the pipe drain, although you can't undersize the drain, you can certainly oversize it, i have used 2 inch cast floor sinks all over the country in government installations, and have never run into a problem with a 2 inch line under slab serving one or several sinks.


 In my experience, you should go do a intro first.


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

They raise them to keep the cleaning crew from using them as dust pans.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

They are floor sinks not floor drains...:whistling2:


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

We don't raise our floor sink here and we don't put trap primers on floor sinks or floor drains on prep floors .


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

justme said:


> lol I'm sure in Ohio the inspectors and plan review departments are perfect in
> LA LA Land , Ohio.


We have the same problems here. That's why i said what I said. I'm not surprised.:thumbsup:

I don't raise floor sinks either and no trap primers are required when you know water is constantly being added.
In some cases if they are in kitchens they will also go to the grease line. If in the high grease area.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Ghostmaker said:


> We have the same problems here. That's why i said what I said. I'm not surprised.:thumbsup:
> 
> I don't raise floor sinks either and no trap primers are required when you know water is constantly being added.
> In some cases if they are in kitchens they will also go to the grease line. If in the high grease area.


In general, I will always pipe them into a grease line. Not the small one under the 3 bay but into the line that goes into the outside tank. Come to think of it, in a restaurant, I'll pipe pretty much everything except the restrooms into the outside tank.


----------



## crackerjack7575 (Nov 27, 2015)

In KY a floor sink without a full grid is considered an open receptacle. The lip must be 1" above finished floor. Ya, it looks stupid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Do they do proper introductions in the intro section in KY????


----------



## crackerjack7575 (Nov 27, 2015)

Yes, they do, when they get around to it. However, they don't have smarta$$ intro police.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I swear every guy from KY is a moron. You will get treated just like any other person that does not follow site rules. You " have gotten around" to spew out 2 posts with no intro, you had time for that.just go post an intro and all will be well.


----------



## crackerjack7575 (Nov 27, 2015)

Ok, everyone from MA is a J.O.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

i once plumbed in a floor sink , made of plastic 36X36X36 high backwall , with a 2'' no hub and strainer to pick up a 3 compartment sink , inspector didnt pass it , i asked why , he said because the floor sink is considered a sink still , just like a 3 compartment sink , and all sinks have to drain to an indirect waste receptor which is a floor drain , since a sink cant drain into a sink. i didnt argue , ate the cost and installed a floor drain instead to pick up the 3 compartment sink. i diferrent inspector came to do the second inspection , and asked me why is there a floor drain when the plans said there would be a floor sink installed...i was like what do you mean , he said i cant pass this because the plans dont match to whats being installed , so i told him what the previous inspector said a week ago , he said he didnt know jack **** and the floor sink was fine. i was pissed


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

crackerjack7575 said:


> Ok, everyone from MA is a J.O.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey crackerHack, show a little respect! By your logic, every hillbilly from Ky is a backwoods douche!! Now, unclench yer ass-cheeks, take the smack on the nose you got & go post a proper intro!!!!


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> i once plumbed in a floor sink , made of plastic 36X36X36 high backwall , with a 2'' no hub and strainer to pick up a 3 compartment sink , inspector didnt pass it , i asked why , he said because the floor sink is considered a sink still , just like a 3 compartment sink , and all sinks have to drain to an indirect waste receptor which is a floor drain , since a sink cant drain into a sink. i didnt argue , ate the cost and installed a floor drain instead to pick up the 3 compartment sink. i diferrent inspector came to do the second inspection , and asked me why is there a floor drain when the plans said there would be a floor sink installed...i was like what do you mean , he said i cant pass this because the plans dont match to whats being installed , so i told him what the previous inspector said a week ago , he said he didnt know jack **** and the floor sink was fine. i was pissed


Dude, you sure ya didn't install a mop receptor? I've never seen, not to say there aren't, a 36x36x36 floor sink. Regardless, the inspector who failed ya is an idiot. The purpose of the indirect waste is to protect the 3-bowl sink. As long as your discharge from the 3-bowl has air-gap above flood level of floor receptor you're golden!


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

crackerjack7575 said:


> Ok, everyone from MA is a J.O. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Only 1/2 of the people from Ma are J.O's and believe me I'm one of the biggest ones.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

plumbdrum said:


> Only 1/2 of the people from Ma are J.O's and believe me I'm one of the biggest ones.


Is that why they call you Mr. J.O.?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

If I'm in a good mood that's usually what I get called, bad day get the urban dictionary out.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok this post went on...... job done, after completing the job and reflecting, most of the time the floor sinks are horizontialy wet vented and as a result the 3inch units which utalise 3inch waste pipe can travel further when wet venting, so not to many 2inch units are made, orignally i was going to go with 2 inch units but there was a wait , and the 3: units were easy to get so i went with the larger size, in the end the 3inch lines where the better choice since you can travel up to 12ft before needing a vent and more likly to reach the wet vent before needing a fixture vent.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

jnohs said:


> Ok this post went on...... job done, after completing the job and reflecting, most of the time the floor sinks are horizontialy wet vented and as a result the 3inch units which utalise 3inch waste pipe can travel further when wet venting, so not to many 2inch units are made, orignally i was going to go with 2 inch units but there was a wait , and the 3: units were easy to get so i went with the larger size, in the end the 3inch lines where the better choice since you can travel up to 12ft before needing a vent and more likly to reach the wet vent before needing a fixture vent.


How many hand sinks do you have that you can wet vent each floor sink? Every commercial kitchen I've done has had at least twice as many floor sinks as it did hand sinks and usually they're pretty far apart so individual vents made more sense.
The code around here prohibits wet venting with any fixture that has has anything to do with food so most floor sinks have to be individually vented.
You can go 12' on 3" between the trap and the vent? Any idea where they came up with that distance? MA allows 8' and NH allows 9'. If you pitch 3" pipe at ¼" per foot the bottom of the high side ends up being level with the top of the low side at 9'. MA wants the vent a foot inside that distance so if the water levels out the trap is still vented. NH goes right to the edge of that.
1½" levels out at 6'
2" levels out at 7'
4" levels out at 11'


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

mccmech said:


> Dude, you sure ya didn't install a mop receptor? I've never seen, not to say there aren't, a 36x36x36 floor sink. Regardless, the inspector who failed ya is an idiot. The purpose of the indirect waste is to protect the 3-bowl sink. As long as your discharge from the 3-bowl has air-gap above flood level of floor receptor you're golden!



yup , was a floor sink lol. i was weirded out too , but was a floor sink. and yah the inspector isnt an inspector anymore lol. he works at target now lol


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

bct p&h said:


> How many hand sinks do you have that you can wet vent each floor sink? Every commercial kitchen I've done has had at least twice as many floor sinks as it did hand sinks and usually they're pretty far apart so individual vents made more sense.
> The code around here prohibits wet venting with any fixture that has has anything to do with food so most floor sinks have to be individually vented.
> You can go 12' on 3" between the trap and the vent? Any idea where they came up with that distance? MA allows 8' and NH allows 9'. If you pitch 3" pipe at ¼" per foot the bottom of the high side ends up being level with the top of the low side at 9'. MA wants the vent a foot inside that distance so if the water levels out the trap is still vented. NH goes right to the edge of that.
> 1½" levels out at 6'
> ...



this place was tight and the waste pipe was directly in the middle of the floor plan allowing to make short distances to each sink, it also had a couple of sinks in it that were spaced evenly throughout the span of the waste pipe effectively adding a 2 inch vent on the main every 10 ft, now technically the vents are irrelevant according the the horizontal wet vent, but any pipe vented on a wet vent system will inevitable help with any additional venting, which is not even need according to wet venting code. I had a vent at the start of the wet vent system, a vent coming out of a 2 piece bathroom and 3 hand sinks additional throught the roof all adding additional venting to a wet vent system....


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

jnohs said:


> this place was tight and the waste pipe was directly in the middle of the floor plan allowing to make short distances to each sink, it also had a couple of sinks in it that were spaced evenly throughout the span of the waste pipe effectively adding a 2 inch vent on the main every 10 ft, now technically the vents are irrelevant according the the horizontal wet vent, but any pipe vented on a wet vent system will inevitable help with any additional venting, which is not even need according to wet venting code. I had a vent at the start of the wet vent system, a vent coming out of a 2 piece bathroom and 3 hand sinks additional throught the roof all adding additional venting to a wet vent system....


Do you have any pictures of this?


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

want pics too


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

go take pictures... it is "Adventure Land" on route 110 long Island NY.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

I did not take any pictures... I haven't snapped a picture in some time now, when I was proving to myself and the world I thought pictures were everything so I snapped away as much as I could. Nowadays I usually have another customer waiting for me and pictures are the last thing on my mind....


----------



## truckman5000 (Jul 14, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> The flooring is sloped for a floor drain, a floor sink is exactly what it says, a sink. Big difference between the 2. A trap primer would not be required because a " sink" would receive a regular discharge of water into the "sink" . As far a sizing it all depends on what amount is getting discharged. If it's for soda and ice ,2" should be fine.


Agree, come to cape cod..trap primers on everything in the floor...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

truckman5000 said:


> Agree, come to cape cod..trap primers on everything in the floor...


I occasional attend the cape cod plumbing inspector association and I am amazed that they have a different version of 248 CMR as soon as you go over the canal. Lol


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> I occasional attend the cape cod plumbing inspector association and I am amazed that they have a different version of 248 CMR as soon as you go over the canal. Lol


wtf lol. why ?


----------



## truckman5000 (Jul 14, 2013)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> wtf lol. why ?


Because all the inspectors here suck, except 1 or 2. They make their own **** up, and its impossible to not have a problem if your a big company. My friends that are 1-2man guys have no problems. 

Some inspectors what a gas guage test at 3# (code) others want 5# if not failed. Some want 10# on a 20# gauge. The list goes on..

Failed one today, strip mall didnt have roof access for the particular unit ( wich is in building code). The unit directly next to the one we did work in had a exterior ladder. ( was snowing) fail unsafe... 

Had an inspector that didnt want a washing machine dump into a reciever, wanted it trap and vented separately. He said, misc. com. drain it below the bubbler inlet..ok..my guy did this, fail, the bubbler was a wet vent for the toilet, so why dont you drain it into the receiver over here.....


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

truckman5000 said:


> Because all the inspectors here suck, except 1 or 2. They make their own **** up, and its impossible to not have a problem if your a big company. My friends that are 1-2man guys have no problems. Some inspectors what a gas guage test at 3# (code) others want 5# if not failed. Some want 10# on a 20# gauge. The list goes on.. Failed one today, strip mall didnt have roof access for the particular unit ( wich is in building code). The unit directly next to the one we did work in had a exterior ladder. ( was snowing) fail unsafe... Had an inspector that didnt want a washing machine dump into a reciever, wanted it trap and vented separately. He said, misc. com. drain it below the bubbler inlet..ok..my guy did this, fail, the bubbler was a wet vent for the toilet, so why dont you drain it into the receiver over here.....



Bingo


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

truckman5000 said:


> Because all the inspectors make their own **** up, .....


There, I fixed it for you.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> There, I fixed it for you.


Easy does it.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> Easy does it.


 Don't take it personal. My experiences are what they are. Inspectors are seldom consistent with each other.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Don't take it personal. My experiences are what they are. Inspectors are seldom consistent with each other.


I will agree with that. I have a new inspector that just started working with me. He is a good guy but having a hard time transitioning to an inspector. If it's not how he would do it, it fails. I have to constantly tell him that he cannot do this and tell him to refer to his code book. I basically have to overturn a lot of his decisions. I follow code always and deviate from it on my discretion based on safety and health.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Don't take it personal. My experiences are what they are. Inspectors are seldom consistent with each other.











I have to agree. Case in point; In Gainesville I was doing a re-model. Upstairs in a two-story 1920's home I had a double lav in master bath. I was installing an AAV under one of said lavs. On top of my sanitary cross, I installed a st.90 and had {2} stub outs under one lav. The higher of the {2} stub outs was going to be the AAV. Inspector failed it. Said that the code called my install a 'dry vent'. While he was technically correct, he is missing the spirit of the code. A true dry vent is one in which the base of the stack is not washed while extending through the roof {VTR}. Such a stack can accumulate leaves, dead bugs and other debris which in theory can eventually block the vent. However in my install, no debris will ever fall down into a sealed pipe with an AAV under a lav sink. 

Telling him that I used to do that all the time in another part of FL fell on deaf ears. I had to change it.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Those that can't do either teach or inspect lol


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

plumbdrum said:


> I will agree with that. I have a new inspector that just started working with me. He is a good guy but having a hard time transitioning to an inspector. If it's not how he would do it, it fails. I have to constantly tell him that he cannot do this and tell him to refer to his code book. I basically have to overturn a lot of his decisions. I follow code always and deviate from it on my discretion based on safety and health.


Agreed, but many times its not worth the battle, I have a book that I write down what each inspector in each area likes to see, just makes it easier, as there is NY code, but many towns and villages have additions or differences from that code, so you dont have a leg to stand on, it would be great to have a state license and one state code..not here..oh the fun...LOL


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

justme said:


> Those that can't do either teach or inspect lol


Nah, it's called a pension. I can out plumb all you guys if I wanted to, I just choose not to.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> Agreed, but many times its not worth the battle, I have a book that I write down what each inspector in each area likes to see, just makes it easier, as there is NY code, but many towns and villages have additions or differences from that code, so you dont have a leg to stand on, it would be great to have a state license and one state code..not here..oh the fun...LOL


Agreed , but my state has a UNIFORM code, so to trucker mans problem he should be able to go to any part of MA and follow our code and not have any problem. If an inspector cannot show in the code what he is failing he should not be an inspector.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

plumbdrum said:


> Agreed , but my state has a UNIFORM code, so to trucker mans problem he should be able to go to any part of MA and follow our code and not have any problem. If an inspector cannot show in the code what he is failing he should not be an inspector.


I would like that so much better here..so yes in that case you can have some leverage on a failed job with those conditions..


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> Nah, it's called a pension. I can out plumb all you guys if I wanted to, I just choose not to.


Don't let a pesky little pension get in the way of proving it, I have three pensions where I work. But I was just kidding with you.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

justme said:


> Don't let a pesky little pension get in the way of proving it, I have three pensions where I work. But I was just kidding with you.


I've talked about this before. Had my business for almost 14 years, this was a good fit for me. Plenty of time off, not killing my body ( already had double hernia surgery and back problems) I enjoy what I do .


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> I've talked about this before. Had my business for almost 14 years, this was a good fit for me. Plenty of time off, not killing my body ( already had double hernia surgery and back problems) I enjoy what I do .


Five years ago before I took over our North Texas office I considered the move to inspecting , they have a pretty good compensation package plus the hourly pay is on par with a good journeyman, at least down here it is plus yearly raises. If I hadn't gotten the upward move I would have taken the inspectors job. Big difference on your back everyday.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

justme said:


> Five years ago before I took over our North Texas office I considered the move to inspecting , they have a pretty good compensation package plus the hourly pay is on par with a good journeyman, at least down here it is plus yearly raises. If I hadn't gotten the upward move I would have taken the inspectors job. Big difference on your back everyday.


About the same here


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I do a city full time , and 2 towns part time, and was teaching but I may give that up.


----------

